# Mit Zeit rechnen



## alma (20. März 2004)

Guten Abend alle zusammen

Ich habe in einem Script das Problem, dass ich mit einer Zeitangabe rechnen sollte. Ich generiere die aktuelle Zeit mit $time=date("H:i");  Jetzt sollte ich von dieser Zeit 15 Minuten subtrahieren.

Ist dies möglich und wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank für eure Angaben
Alma


----------



## rootssw (20. März 2004)

Hallo!

1. Ja, es ist möglich!
2. In dem du es machst!

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen!







Wenn nicht, hier ein Beispiel:


```
$jetzt = time();
$jetztminusfuenfzehnminuten = $jetzt - (15*60);

echo date("H:i", $jetzt);
echo "<br />";
echo date("H:i", $jetztminusfuenfzehnminuten);
```


----------



## alma (20. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen, hat alles tiptop geklappt.


----------

